# Cameras Found After 85 Years



## webestang64 (Nov 4, 2022)

Explorers find cameras left on a glacier 85 years ago
					

Three cameras abandoned on a glacier in Canada have been found after 85 years. The equipment was left in 1937 by explorers Bradford Washburn and Robert Bates who were forced to abandon all their gear during freak weather.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## cgw (Nov 5, 2022)

Fascinating story. Thanks for sharing.

Amazing how long film will hold up. This decade-old story still intrigues me:









						A Year-Long Exposure of the Toronto Skyline
					

On January 1st of last year, photographer Michael Chrisman began shooting a solargraph by placing a pinhole camera in the Port Lands of Toronto and aiming




					petapixel.com


----------



## terri (Nov 5, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> Explorers find cameras left on a glacier 85 years ago
> 
> 
> Three cameras abandoned on a glacier in Canada have been found after 85 years. The equipment was left in 1937 by explorers Bradford Washburn and Robert Bates who were forced to abandon all their gear during freak weather.
> ...


I read (briefly) about this!   How amazing!


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 7, 2022)

Incredible story!  Thanks for posting it and I so hope they can save some of the film.


----------



## terri (Nov 7, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Incredible story!  Thanks for posting it and I so hope they can save some of the film.


Yes, I'm very curious about the follow-up to this story.   It's amazing that they found so much of the gear in addition to the cameras.


----------



## Ozzie_Traveller (Nov 8, 2022)

G'day all

While this is a 'good news story' it is not the only one describing similar events
Back - maybe 25-30yrs ago - Kodak US had a 8metre long x 1,2 m high (24 ft x 4ft approx) pano from an exposed film recovered from somewhere in the south Andes mountains, from an expedition originally from around the WW-1 years.  The print was on display for many months in a railway station in New York

The original film was a 120-roll film which fitted into a special camera that took 4 pano images per roll, the film was found frozen solid and needed to be very carefully defrosted and handled "with kid gloves" before being printed.

Phil


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 27, 2022)

I hope the develop any photos and share them.


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 28, 2022)

Yes, an update on any efforts to retrieve the images contained would be appreciated.


----------

